# is it okay to leave onion skin in vegetable stock?



## cwjalex (Sep 18, 2010)

i've had good people tell me its fine and other good people tell me it creates a bitter flavor


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I always leave it on.  It does darken the stock.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Next time you go to make a vegie stock, split it into 2 exactly equal batches except do 1 with skins and 1 without skins, then you will be able to do a taste test and formulate an opinion based on your taste and with practical knowledge to back it up.


----------



## gareth (Feb 3, 2011)

The risk with leaving skin on is that unless you have a good sense of smell you dont know if there is a bad layer inside the onion. That aside, if you can tell I agree with every thing that has been said. To get a richer stock pre-bake the onion before adding it to the stock and if you feel like being tricky inject the onion with a little sugar syrup before baking.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Depends. Sometime the skin is actually dirty from some sought of contact with something else. It will darken the stock. Like in other veges, there is much flavor in the skin So the answer I believe would be its a matter of choice.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

It's a stock pot, not a garbage can............


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I cut he onion in half. I can tell if ther are bad layers that way. Plus more surface area.


----------



## fishinchef (Feb 23, 2011)

No, no, no, no!!

You put crap in you'll get crap out.  Onion skins and celery leaves will leave a bitter flavor that only gets stronger the more it cooks.  You may not notice it in a veg stock as the cook time is pretty quick.  But leave it in overnight in a chix or veal and it will be noticed.  If you get a chance try a piece of onion skin or celery leaf and see how it tastes.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Onion brulee v onion skin?


----------



## pavswede (Oct 5, 2013)

fishinchef said:


> If you get a chance try a piece of onion skin or celery leaf and see how it tastes.


Celery leaves certainly have culinary applications - in fact I usually save them as they are close in taste to lovage, which is hard to find and (currently) out of season. Dressed in lemon juice, they make a nice garnish for rich dishes.


----------

